# topshot on pest patrol



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

1 of the many to come they are really getting out of hand lol but I dnt mind


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

How do you cook them?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> How do you cook them?


with fire :mellow:

ah, i felt like being a smart arse, sorry bro.

to the ssf- didnt there used to be a thread for recipes? or was it just something that came about in a thread? or maybe it was for pigeons? hmm


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> How do you cook them?


Squirrel for me fried


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend..Top Shot is a fine shooter~nice shot on the corn thief...I my self take & have 5 squirrels cut up..put in a

slow cooker with chopped onions & red wine...for about 6 too 8 hrs..But at the 4 hour mark I add carrots & potato's cut up

later thicken up for a gravy stew.. also fry them..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That sounds good I might have yo give that a try thanks for sharing


----------

